# Master Magic UWR single solve broken.



## Alexander (May 3, 2006)

Broke the single MM UWR of 2.54 from BOB burton.
I set it today on 2.49

Here is the Vid
Master magic 2.49

Greets
Alexander Ooms
CHanced the 2.53 to 2.54 sorry my bad


----------



## pjk (May 3, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Alexander (May 3, 2006)

Tnx PJK


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 4, 2006)

Alex...What method was that??? You = God


----------



## Alexander (May 4, 2006)

That was done with my new method.
i realy love it and it looks like im never gonna chance
it any more.



Hope to be sub 3 at belguim open we shall see
first beat my own single rec and avg at comp thats my first goal

greets 
Alexander


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 5, 2006)

It looks insanely fast, any chance of making a how-to video??? And how long have you practiced that method to get it that fast???

Thanks


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2006)

Alex, I found a way of executing it with making the weird flip the right way around. I'll show you next time you're around.

~Thom


----------



## Alexander (May 6, 2006)

I have practice that method not very long maybe 2 weeks total
and in the past just a few try's

i will make a how to vid in few days.

greets Alexander


----------



## Alexander (May 7, 2006)

here is the vid how i do it
Tut MM AO method

greets Alexander


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 8, 2006)

Can you make it WMV??? or someone???

Thanks


----------



## pjk (May 8, 2006)

Id like a Winamp or WMP video as well, if possible. THanks


----------

